# which gun



## 1shotWonder (Oct 10, 2005)

Well I thought I had my mind made up on the winchester, but now Im second guessing myself, Winchester model 70 Coyote lite SS, or Weatherby super varmint master. both in .22-250. the weatherby will be about 60bux more money and heavier, but its a weatherby so what do you all think?


----------



## mossy512 (Jan 7, 2006)

I have a Savage Model 11FXP $400 with 3-9x40 and accutrigger. SWEEEEEET!!!!!!!!!!!!! :sniper:


----------



## 1shotWonder (Oct 10, 2005)

no, I have nothing against the savage(in fact I know they are extremly accurate and whatnot) but I will never buy another one. and whatever I choose will have a nikon monarch 5.5-16.5X44AO on it.


----------



## HUNTING JUNKY (Feb 24, 2006)

I have a savage 17 cal. and it was 300 bucks with a scope. But i think i would get a wetherby, because 60$ in my opinoin when your talking about guns is not much and the wetherby is probably better quality. And if i was you i would get a .204 i have heard very good things about that caliber.

:beer:


----------



## 1shotWonder (Oct 10, 2005)

winchester didnt make a .204 in that gun before they closed, otherwise I would, and weatherby doesnt chamber a .204 in anything yet, and the weatherby Im looking at is used, the winchester is new thats why only the slight difrence in price.


----------



## Remington 7400 (Dec 14, 2005)

I'd go weatherby.

Also, look at the Remington XR-100 and Remington Rangemaster.


----------



## cya_coyote (Aug 31, 2005)

the weatherby name is worth the extra money... the quality is there, and the look is more polished. your resale value is higher if you ever decide to get rid of it. they are one of the more recognisable names as far as quality, and better in workmanship than winchester, remington, savage, etc. at least in my opinion. the thing to remember, if you will be hunting with this rifle, you may not want to put a weatherby through as rough of treatment as yo ucan expect in some situations during coyote hunting.

you try not to scratch weapons, but it could happen. remember that.

:sniper:

get which ever feels good. FYI... i bought a savage .204 last purchase, not a weatherby... for almost the same difference in price.


----------



## Diamond lake resident (Feb 17, 2006)

mossy512 said:


> I have a Savage Model 11FXP $400 with 3-9x40 and accutrigger. SWEEEEEET!!!!!!!!!!!!! :sniper:


Hey mossy i recently got the .204 also about 3 months ago and have allreadyshot 20 yotes up in central Minnesota. they are SWEET gun with that accutriiger!!!!!! i gotta dmit that..


----------



## mossy512 (Jan 7, 2006)

Hey Diamond, I'm new to coyote but love this little Savage, yet to get one but the gun is SWEEEEEEET. Mines a .22-250 and dead accurate. :sniper: :beer:


----------



## 3006SHOOTER (Mar 6, 2006)

Hey buddy use a winchester. Thats what I have. My buddy has a savage. The weatherby is nice your right, but you will want the lighter gun when you are stalking across the hunting lands. That is my suggestion you can use them or forget them. Hope this helps.

Good luck and Happy Hunting


----------



## marcus_rubbo (Dec 11, 2005)

.204 is great for what it is and i absolutly LOVE mine.....but for the longer shots the 22-250 will get those heavyer bullets out there to do the job. nothing against the .204 they just need to get some heavyer rounds out there for the 500 yrd shots. not that i think that i will need to take that many shots at that distace but for others that have ths skills and the scopes it would be nice.


----------

